# Help Needed!



## Andrea (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi! About a week ago I had a sunset platy die of what i think is finrot. The fin was halfway gone and looked white. A few days later one of my blue dwarf gouramis (that had looked sick since i bought it) died. The fins on it looked torn and it had discoloring. A day later I lost another blue dwarf gourami, and now my remaining blue dwarf gourami's fins are clamped back and torn and a few of his scales look like they are coming up. I also have a red dwarf gourami and today he looks discolored and has a tiny tear in his fin. Is this fin rot? I have been treating them with Melafix for the last three days and haven't saw any improvement yet. I have other platties in there with a tetra and a crayfish and they all seem perfectly healthy. So my question is, if Melafix isn't going to work what can I use to treat the tank with without harming the crayfish? I dont have anything to seperate him into and my options for medicine are petsmart, petco, pet supermarket, and walmart.

Thanks in advance for any help!
*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What kind of cray is it? Lots of times crays will go after fish while they are sleeping and that may be part of your problem.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It's too bad you had to loose that many nice fish. I bet it is the crayfish also.


----------



## Andrea (Sep 17, 2010)

Dr. Zoidberg is a regular brown crayfish and he is still pretty small. but the way the fish look i know they have some kind of disease


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Tell us a bit more about your aquarium. How long have you had it? What size is it? How many fish do you have? Do you do water changes? Have you tested the water?

Fin rot is usually caused by bad water quality and often gets better on it's own when the problem is resolved. Injury can also be a factor in fin rot.


----------

